# What Is The Proper Consistancy for Meringue Cookies?



## bumblebee (Dec 3, 2008)

I've made peppermint chocolate chip cookies for years. Today I tried a new recipe for espresso meringues with chocolate chips. What really is the proper consistancy for meringue cookies? Mine are always popular but I have no idea if I'm making them with the correct consistancy. Should there be a big air space in the middle or not? Not chewy at all? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumblebee said:


> I've made peppermint chocolate chip cookies for years. Today I tried a new recipe for espresso meringues with chocolate chips. What really is the proper consistancy for meringue cookies? Mine are always popular but I have no idea if I'm making them with the correct consistancy. Should there be a big air space in the middle or not? Not chewy at all?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Bumblebee - they are too dangerous. Put them in the post and send them to me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Seriously, meringue cookies, to me, are best when they are a little chewy inside, like marshmallows, but crunchy on the outside. As for the air space inside, not sure, hoping some one more experienced will chip in. That's just how I like mine done.

If they have been going down well for years - why re-invent the wheel? Reckon you must be doing a good job already /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

My meringue cookies tend to be a little on the dry side with just a little moisture inside to give them a little chewy texture. And you are right Sunshine: if they work, leave them as they are.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

moist inside...but crumbly and dry on the outside...

said my cookbook!


----------

